# المواسير ووصلاتها/pipes and fittings



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

المواسير ووصلاتها
هذا البند المشترك في جميع الأعمال
التكييف المياه المثلجة والحارة 
البخار
الصرف
التغذية بالمياه الحارة والباردة
الحريق 
الري
لماذا لا نعطه حقه من الإهتمام
سوف أبدأ
اللهم وفقني وعليك التكلان


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

*Pvc*

نبدأ بالبولي فينيل كلوريد PVC 


http://ifile.it/xvh8q4d/Wavin_AS_Product_Guide.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/xdh7j16/UPVC.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

صرف المعامل
ملف صغير جدا


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

*مواسير الخرسانة*

 مواسير الخرسانة


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

aplaco


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> aplaco


 

للاسف طلع ملف كبير شوية
جاري ال.....


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

الحديدshurjoint 
م م م دا حايعجبك

http://ifile.it/7dtri61/shurjoint.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

الحديد
GROOVED 



http://ifile.it/6hqms0u/viking.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

aplaco


http://ifile.it/4moc6bk/Aplaco%20Catalouge.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

VICTAULIC
الشهيرة

http://ifile.it/b4w36cs/11.02.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

VICTAULIC
الشهيرة



http://ifile.it/2ntwmg5/768DV-776LPA_004.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

VICTAULIC
الشهيرة


http://ifile.it/khg2f6q/G-103.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

VICTAULIC

http://ifile.it/nl97kxs/I-100%282%29.rar


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

© 2008 Flexicon Piping
Contact Us | Previous | Next


----------



## aati badri (16 مايو 2010)

http://www.flexiconpiping.co.za/pages/pipe-calculations
اعتقد موقع مفيد


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 مايو 2010)

بداية اشكرك شخصيا للاستجابة السريعة فى التركيز على التكييف والتبريد واكرر ترشيحى لك للاشراف على قسم التبريد والتكييف بالمنتدى


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> بداية اشكرك شخصيا للاستجابة السريعة فى التركيز على التكييف والتبريد واكرر ترشيحى لك للاشراف على قسم التبريد والتكييف بالمنتدى


 
لك الشكر ياصاحبي
وسبق رديت عليك في موضوع الإشراف
وحتى لو اخذوا بترشيحك والله أنا ما عارف أي شيئ عن الموضوع
يعني ايه مهامهم كيف بيعملوها
كمبيوترياتي صفر
على كل اشكر لك حسن ظنك بي


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

مواسير البولي فينيل كلورايد PVC
ومرات UPVC
والU دي جاية من 
UNPLASTISED
ومعلوماتي أنه بعض الدول حرمت/منعت استعماله
وفي الموقع عندما يخزن يجب أن ياخذ في
الإعتبار بالإضافة لمحاذير كثيرة أن يحفظ في الظل
لأنه وجوده في الشمس لاكثر من أسبوعين
يأثر عليه جدا جدا لأنه ضعيف جدا برضو
أمام الأشعة فوق البفسجيةULTRA VIOLET RAY


http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pvc-schedule-40-pipe-friction-loss-diagram-d_1147.html

أظنه موقع مفيد


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

مواسير البولي فينيل كلورايد pvc
ومرات cpvc
ودا يستخدم للمياه الحارة
طبعا هناك تقسيمات
class ومنها 3&4 ودا يستخدم للصرف وممكن شبكات الري و5 ودا يستخدم لشبكات التغذية
اوsch ومنها 40و80
وهو أحد أفراد العائلة البلاستيكية قاتلها الله


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

وهو أحد أفراد العائلة البلاستيكية قاتلها الله
ومن هذه العائلة غير المحترمة
الpe
وال abs
والppr


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

أرجو موافقتي على تقسيم المواسير الى عوائل
ومن هذه العوائل
عائلة الحديديات
وعائلة النحاسيات
وعائلة البلاستيكيات
وعائلة الاسمنتيات
وعائلة الفخاريات ودي من العوائل شبه المنقرضة


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

لم ينتهي الكلام عن البلاستيك
وسوف نعود له إن شاء الكريم مرة أخرى
بس الملف المرفق عن الحديد cast iorn


http://ifile.it/te0ujpz/Cast_Iron_Pipe_Fittings_Eng.rar


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

Home
About Us
Products
Contact Us 
Enquiry​





PVC Pipe
We are a well-known manufacturer and exporter of extensive range of PVC Pipe that is available in varied sizes and shapes. These PVC pipes, PVC water pipes, PVC plastic pipes are also available in 40/80 in blue and white colors to meet the demands of our clients. Our range of PVC water pipes, plastic pipes and PVC plumbing pIpes is widely appreciated for abrasion resistance, excellent impact strength, high flow capacity and long service life.
PVC Plastic Pipe







We offer PVC plastic Pipe that is fabricated using quality tested raw material. These PVC pipes are available in different standards such as IS- 4985/2000 for drinking water and IS- 13592/1992 for sewerage disposal and drainage. Moreover, we also provide pipes in ASTM standards in schedule 40/80 in blue and white colors.

*Features:*


Chemical resistance
High impact strength
Durable
Abrasion resistance
Easy to install
High flow capacity
*Application Area**: *


Irrigations
Rain water disposal PVC Pipe
Bore well casings
Ducting
Drinking water transportation
Drainage
Sewerage disposal
Residential places
Offices
Factories


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

ومن عائلة البلاستيك بطن ال PE
وأفخاذه منها ال
HDPE وهو البولي ايثلين عالي الكثافة high desity
وعلى ذلك قس الMDPE
,LDPE


----------



## البشري*** (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا لي لك اخي عبدالعاطي على التطرق لهذا الموضوع الهام
ولدي سؤال اتمنى الرد عليه
ماهي نوعيه المواسير المستخدمه والموصى بها طبيا لشبكه معالجه مياه الغسيل الكلوي ؟


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

البشري*** قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا لي لك اخي عبدالعاطي على التطرق لهذا الموضوع الهام
> ولدي سؤال اتمنى الرد عليه
> ماهي نوعيه المواسير المستخدمه والموصى بها طبيا لشبكه معالجه مياه الغسيل الكلوي ؟


 وعليكم السلام 
العفو يا سيد
بالنسبة لسؤالك لحسن الحظ كان معي واحد مهندس صديق
يعمل بشركة تحلية ومعالجة المياه قرابة الربع قرن 
وافاد بأن ال upvc يؤدي الغرض مع مراعاة أن لا تتوقف
المياه بتاتا البتة فى أي جزء من الشبكة مثل مقياس الضغط
والفلو


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 مايو 2010)

الموضوع ليس صعب اكيد هناك ملف به قوانين المنتدى التى بطبيعة الاشراف ستكون مسئول عن تطبيقها مع الدعم الفنى للاعضاء والامر لا يحتاج إلى خبير كومبيوتر فى حين ان القسم يحتاج إلى خبراء وأحسبك كذلك


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> الموضوع ليس صعب اكيد هناك ملف به قوانين المنتدى التى بطبيعة الاشراف ستكون مسئول عن تطبيقها مع الدعم الفنى للاعضاء والامر لا يحتاج إلى خبير كومبيوتر فى حين ان القسم يحتاج إلى خبراء وأحسبك كذلك


دا انت جادي يعني
والله العظيم
والله العظيم 
والله العظيم 
ظلمت الخبراء ظلم الحسن والحسين
صديقي محمد أحمد الشريف
أتشرف جدا جدا بثقتك هذه
ولكن
لا تطلق الاوصاف على العواهن
ارجوك
أنا ياسيدي بيني وبين الخبراء ملايين الفراسخ


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 مايو 2010)

اعتذر للخبراء ولكن انا لا احكم فقط هذه وجهة نظر ورأى شخصى 
ومعذرة
معذرة 
معذرة


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

البشري*** قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا لي لك اخي عبدالعاطي على التطرق لهذا الموضوع الهام
> ولدي سؤال اتمنى الرد عليه
> ماهي نوعيه المواسير المستخدمه والموصى بها طبيا لشبكه معالجه مياه الغسيل الكلوي ؟


دردشة بسيطة عن غسيل الكلى
المياه الداخلة للمعالجة 
تأخذ المياه من محطة الRO العامة أوالبلدية
يعني ليس مياه خام من الآبار أو البحر
لاتستعمل كيماويات في المياه للازالة وإنما نستعمل water softener
يجب ان تكون درجة حرارة المياه الداخلة لوحدة الغسيل ومن ثم المريض اقل من أو تساوي درجة حرارة دم المريض لذلك قد تحتاج لكولر و/أو هيتر
بالنسبة للصرف يصرف عادي في شبكة المجاري العامة ولا يحتاج لمعالجة خاصة
يوجد بالقرب من كل مريض drain كالذي يستعمل جنب الغسالة
يجب ان لا يلامس الهوس الجاي من المريض أنبوبة الdrain عاليه
المضخات تكون نايلون ديافرام وليس حديد
الكلمات بالأزرق إنجليزية هزمنى ال spelling بتاعها
فلا تشك في لغتك العربية اذا ماقدرت تقرأها اومعناها


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

*الغسيل الكلوي*

يجب إفراد غرفة عزل لبعض المرضى
أمثال حاملي الكبد الوبائي شفاهم الله 
عاجلا غير آجل


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

*الغسيل الكلوي*

تصمم الشبكة والمضخات لتعطي فلو لكل الأسرة
وفي حالة وجود عدد من الأسرة ووحدات الغسيل غير
 مشغولة فتوجد كمية مياه زائدة ترجع للخزان


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2010)

يا البشرى تلات نجمات
موضوعنا يا خي المواسير ووصلاتها 
مش غسيل كلوي حماك الله
تاني ما حا أرد عليك:19:


----------



## mohamed mech (18 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الحديدshurjoint
> م م م دا حايعجبك
> 
> http://ifile.it/7dtri61/shurjoint.rarhttp://ifile.it/7dtri61/shurjoint.rarhttp://ifile.it/7dtri61/shurjoint.rar


 
يا ريس الشغل كله احلى من بعضه
مواضيعك ينافس بعضها بعض 
ربنا يبارك فيك و يسعدك فى الدنيا و الاخرة
و ينفعك بما علمك و يعلمك ما ينفعك فى الدنيا و الاخرة​


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> يا ريس الشغل كله احلى من بعضه
> مواضيعك ينافس بعضها بعض
> ربنا يبارك فيك و يسعدك فى الدنيا و الاخرة
> 
> و ينفعك بما علمك و يعلمك ما ينفعك فى الدنيا و الاخرة​


 ايوا ياخي يديك العافية كتر لي من نوع الدعوات دي(أخوك ظروفه صعبة جدا جدا والحمد لله)
وبلاش حكاية نرشحه لمنصب ايه وجائزة نوبل:d


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> اعتذر للخبراء ولكن انا لا احكم فقط هذه وجهة نظر ورأى شخصى
> ومعذرة
> معذرة
> معذرة


 صديقي محمد أحمد
أولا اعتذر لي انا بعدين الخبراء
الخبراء طيبين وافقهم واسع 
مابيزعلوا بسهولة
لكن انا زعلان منك شديد
انت واصحبي محمد -ميكانيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (19 مايو 2010)

وأنا ما اقدر على زعلك ما تزعل ابدا منى ويا رب يدوم الود


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (19 مايو 2010)

ولا من المهندس محمد ميكانيك فهو انسان دمس الاخلاق واحنا بنحاول نقدر فقط وهذا للخبرة والسن والعطاء و..........................................................


----------



## mohamed mech (20 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> victaulic
> الشهيرة
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
الموضوع دسم
تسلم ايدك يا هندسة
و 
البتاع ده مش راضى ينزل
ارفعه فى المرفقات و لا على الفور شير


----------



## mohamed mech (20 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> لم ينتهي الكلام عن البلاستيك
> وسوف نعود له إن شاء الكريم مرة أخرى
> بس الملف المرفق عن الحديد cast iorn
> 
> ...


 
و ده كان يأبى النزول
تعبينك معانا يا هندسة
ربنا يبارك لك و يوسع عليك و ييسر لك كل أمورك


----------



## aati badri (20 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> و ده كان يأبى النزول
> تعبينك معانا يا هندسة
> ربنا يبارك لك و يوسع عليك و ييسر لك كل أمورك


 جزاك الله خيرا على الدعوات الطيبات
ولك مثلها وأكثر
وانت ياسيدي تعبك راحة
وتامر بس ونحن ننفذ 
بس أنا بدخل النت من جهازين وإن شاء الله السبت
أخوك وعوده كترت وربنا يوفقنا نوفي بالعهود


----------



## aati badri (20 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> وأنا ما اقدر على زعلك ما تزعل ابدا منى ويا رب يدوم الود


 أسألني عن سبب الزعل حا أقولك


----------



## mohamed mech (20 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> أسألني عن سبب الزعل حا أقولك


 
و أنا لسه هستنا :61: لما المهندس محمد أحمد الشريف ييجى و يسئل 
اسأل بالنيابه عنه و عنى ايه اللى زعل المدير بتاعنا مننا 
و احنا نراضيه :84:


----------



## aati badri (20 مايو 2010)

هنا السبب يا حبيب
عاوزين تورطوني
أنا عملت فيكو أييييييييييييييييييييه

رسالة إعجاب وشكر وتقدير لأعضاء قسم هندسة التكييف من إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 مايو 2010)

استعن بالله ولا تعجز


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> استعن بالله ولا تعجز


 تعرف يا اخ محمد احمد أنا حتى الآن لم أتعرف على جغرافيا الموقع
يعني مثلا هناك نجوم صفرا ودوائر خضرا ويمكن شكل مثلث وشجرة
تحت اسم كل عضو دول يعنوا ايه مين البيخطهم ولماذا ومتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لاأدرررررررررررررررررررري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم مجهود تستحق من اجله الدعاء و ليس مجرد الشكر 
ماشاء الله ، ربنا يزيدك من فضله 
واضم صوتي الي صوت الزمبل الشريف في ان تصبح احد اركان الاشراف 
بارك الله فيك 
هذه الكتالوجات تتيح لزملائنا الكرام التعرف على ماهو موجود بالسق من بايبات و ملاحق لها و الصورة دائما أبلغ من الكلام 
كما انك بارك الله فيك اتحت لمن لا يعرف ان يتعرف على وصلات توصيل المواسير الصلب وهي وصلات ميكانيكية توفر الجهد و الومن و المال 
مرة اخري تحياتي واحترامي لكم و نرجو المزيد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 مايو 2010)

المهندس صبرى سعيد هنا :75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (22 مايو 2010)

م عبد العاطى هذه امور بسيطة جدا لا تعسر من هو مثلك ودع الامر للاعضاء المنتدى وللادارة ومشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> وأنا ما اقدر على زعلك ما تزعل ابدا منى ويا رب يدوم الود


 

وهو أنا أقدر يا حبيب


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> و ده كان يأبى النزول
> تعبينك معانا يا هندسة
> ربنا يبارك لك و يوسع عليك و ييسر لك كل أمورك


 
آآآآآآآآمر وبس

http://www.2shared.com/file/ytUz_E5V/shurjoint.html


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع دسم
> تسلم ايدك يا هندسة
> و
> ...


http://www.2shared.com/file/11CMOQmQ/viking.html


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع دسم
> تسلم ايدك يا هندسة
> و
> ...


http://www.2shared.com/file/11CMOQmQ/viking.html 
http://www.2shared.com/file/QzNbqDdu/Victulic.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/3bEw6QOU/Victulic.html


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

هناك عائلة جديدة
هي عائلة الفايبرجلاسGRP
ما خلصنا منو في العزل 
ظهر كمواسير
وابن الكلب ممكن يتحمل ضغط حتى 4000PSI ودرجة حرارة200 درجة ف





منقول

شوف المرونة
مطاوع لأبعد حد
ويستعمل حتى في المياه المثلجة


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

منقول
فايبرجلاس


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)




----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

مواسير ال GRP
Glass-reinforced plastic or GRP is a composite material made ... The manufacturing process for GRP *fiber* *glass* uses large ... GRP uses also include hot tubs, *pipes* for drinking water 
http://www.2shared.com/file/Ogefyueg/GPR.html


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

للمهتمين بهذه العائلة GRP

http://www.smithfiberglass.com/


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

وموقع آخر
http://fiberglasspipes.com/


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

PPR 

PRODUCTS

All Ranges are available






Coupler






End Cap






Tee






Elbow 45°






Elbow 90°






Pipe plug






By pass bend

Double Union Ball Cork (Plastic) 




Plastic union






Cross tee






El Welding Coupling






Stop valve






Double Union Ball Cork(Brass)






Concealed Stop
Valve






PPR Ball Valve (Plastic) 

PPR Ball Valve (Brass)





Reducing Tee






Elbow FT






Elbow MT






Tee FT






Tee MT






Union FT






Reducer

Reducing Elbow





Union MT






Coupling FT






Coupling MT





Single union Ball Cork







Flange Socket


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا 
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

طيب والله مشكوووووووووووور يا أخى
الله يباركلك


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

adel_agac قال:


> طيب والله مشكوووووووووووور يا أخى
> الله يباركلك


العفو
شرفتنا زياراتكم
عظيم الشرف
وكمان مرتين


----------



## mohamed mech (22 مايو 2010)

يا عم عبد العاطى :75:

مواسيرك غرئتنا و غرئت المنتدى :78:

مين اللى هيحاسب على التسريب ده :28: :12:​


----------



## mohamed mech (22 مايو 2010)

البى بى ار زعلان منك
وبيقولك فيك كتالوجاتى و حاجاتى
اشمعنا انا من بين اخواتى
اللى معرفتش الشباب عليا
كده مشاركتى من غير مرفقات و لا لينكات
ppr :80::80::61:


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> البى بى ار زعلان منك
> وبيقولك فيك كتالوجاتى و حاجاتى
> اشمعنا انا من بين اخواتى
> اللى معرفتش الشباب عليا
> ...


*PPR pipe fitting manufacturer supplier India*


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

*PPR Pipe, PPR Fittings, PPR Ball Valve *


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

*PPR Pipe and PPR Fitting Supplier Manufacturer…*


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

*CHINA PPR PIPES, PPR FITTINGS*


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

*PPR Pipe Fitting <H3>PPR Pipe Fitting - Ningbo Minde Building…- Ningbo Minde Building…*

</H3>


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2010)

*PPR Pipe Production/Extrusion Line - China*


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم مجهود تستحق من اجله الدعاء و ليس مجرد الشكر
> ماشاء الله ، ربنا يزيدك من فضله
> واضم صوتي الي صوت الزمبل الشريف في ان تصبح احد اركان الاشراف
> بارك الله فيك
> ...


 الف شكر
والفين سلام ياكبيرنا
شرف كبير


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> المهندس صبرى سعيد هنا :75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


محمد احمد يا شريف
احتليت بيتي وانا غايب
وكمان عامل فيه حفلة:83::83:
بس انت وكبيرنا تستاهلوا اكثر


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> البى بى ار زعلان منك
> وبيقولك فيك كتالوجاتى و حاجاتى
> اشمعنا انا من بين اخواتى
> اللى معرفتش الشباب عليا
> ...


 
هل قلت ppr
كتالوج من شركة السهو جيرانكم
الماني صناعة وتكنولوجيا
بس بالله ما تعتمدوا لى مقاول
غلبان زينا 
اصله غالي اوي


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

كو بلا رلبؤببثبث


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

Ss


----------



## aati badri (29 مايو 2010)

كله على بعضه

http://www.2shared.com/file/y01iKjfz/My_Disc__E_.html


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 مايو 2010)

الشغل ده شغل ناس متميزين جدا مشكورين


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> كله على بعضه
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/y01ikjfz/my_disc__e_.html


 
مهندس عطية سلام

( تحيتهم فيها سلام)

و تسلم ايدك 
احلى كله على احلى بعضه

بجد حضرتك ممتاز و متميز جداً
تقبل خالص تقديرى​


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> مهندس عطية سلام​
> ( تحيتهم فيها سلام)​
> و تسلم ايدك
> احلى كله على احلى بعضه​
> ...


محمد سلام

أنا ياهندسة المتميز والا أنت
انا بنقل بس
كوبي اند بيست
اجر التحميل
لكن انت ياهندسة
ياما حليت مشاكل هندسية
ويا ما نجدت كل محتاج
بعض مما عندكم ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

المرفقات من
piping fundamentals


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes1


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes2


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes3


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes4


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes5


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes6


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes7


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes8


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

pipes9


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور يا الغالى [/qu
> 
> وإنت كمان يا اغلى الغالين


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

Pipes(copper


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

Pipes


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

Pipes grp


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

1111111111


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

22222222222


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

333333333333


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

44444444


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

55555555555


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

6666666666


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

777777777777

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف مكرر
وسوف ارفع 77777777لاحقا


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

888888888


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

999999999


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

10


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

11


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

12


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

13


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

14


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

77777777777


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

99999999


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

معليش تكررت بعض الملفات
انظر bx


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C1


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C2


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C3


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C4


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C5


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C6


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C7


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C8


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C9


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C10


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C11


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C12


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C13


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C14


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C15


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C16


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C17


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

C18
مافيش
عالم طماعة بشكل


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك يا استاذنا
متميز 
و الموضوع شكله هيوصل صفحة 100 قريبا بإذن الله


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> c18
> مافيش
> عالم طماعة بشكل


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقولك ايه
إطلع بالـ c18 و باقى الكتاب و الاندكس و الغلاف الخارجى كمان
هتدحك علينا و لا ايه
تجيب الت c18 يعنى هتجيب الـ c18
احنا ميحدكش علينا ابد
و الا هجيب الرجالة و انتا عارف اللى هيحصل
هههههههههههه
أضحك الله سنك
بجد بارك الله فيك​


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك يا استاذنا
> متميز
> و الموضوع شكله هيوصل صفحة 100 قريبا بإذن الله


 
خمسة و


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بقولك ايه
> ...


 
لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسة في d يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2010)

D1


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2010)

D02


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2010)

E01


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2010)

E02


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2010)

E03


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2010)

E03m


----------



## aati badri (3 يونيو 2010)

ونواصل في وقت لاحق 
إن شاء الكريم


----------



## mohamed mech (3 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ونواصل في وقت لاحق
> إن شاء الكريم


 
ان شاء الله و نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## creative eng (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة ...والله موضوع ومجهود رائع ..بصراحة انا اشتفدت من مواضيع كتير ليك ولاعضاء تانيه ..ربنا يجازيكم خير يارب 

لكن شكلي جيت هنا في اخر الحفلة..والكيكة راحت مني 
للاسف كل الملفات علي ifile
expired


----------



## mechanic power (5 فبراير 2011)

لايوجد فايل


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## yahiaouimalek (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط علي


http://ifile.it

لا يعمل في الجزئر

لو تكرمت اعادة الرفع علي


4shared or MediaFire

مشكور
​


----------



## eng/gladiator (7 يونيو 2012)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات و شكرا لك


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

يا شباب سلام
سوف اخذلكم فاعذروني
لأني لا اعرف مكان هذه الملفات على جهازي 
ولا أدري حتى المشاركات ما هي
ارجو من الادارة ومن اخوي م م م المساعدة واعادة رفع الملفات 
لانه م م م اكيد نظمها في ملفات مرتبة


----------



## nofal (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ولا فايل موجود 
ياريت تتكرم باعادة تحميلهم على القورشيرد و المديا فاير 
و انا متأكد انك موش ح تبخل علينا كعادتك 
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (8 يونيو 2012)

لم أستطع التحميل


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (8 يونيو 2012)

يبدو انه لايوجد أي من الفايلات


----------



## حمدي النمر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مطلب جماهيري ياريت الملفات تتحمل على الفور شير وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حمدي النمر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## aati badri (15 أكتوبر 2012)

للأسف الشديد لا استطيع تلبية طلبات اخوة اعزهم حتى الثمالة
ويقف احترامي لهم عند الحدود العليا للاحترام بين بني البشر
وما كنت اتوقع يوما ان لا اجيب نداءاتهم ولكن ..
وارجو من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات من هذا الخيط
او الذين يتوفروا على ملفات اخرى في الموضوع 
اعادة رفعها ورفد البوست بها او فتح مواضيع جديدة بها
والله لا يضيع اجر العاملين


----------



## aati badri (15 أكتوبر 2012)

كما ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين سحب الروابط التي لاتعمل توفير لوقت الزملاء
او سحب كامل البوست لو كلها لاتعمل
وشكرا


----------



## نسيم حامد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد معرفة طريقة اللحام لبيبات البلاك الستيل المستخدمة بنظام تبريد التشلير بشكل محترف انواع اللحام وطرقه من لديه اي معلومة ارجوا المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر ؟؟


----------



## gaber osman (23 أكتوبر 2012)

واللة يا بشمهندس عبدالعاطى انا من فترة ما دخلت الموقع بس لما دخلتة الحيت لقيتك ما شاء اللة متالق ومعك العمالقة اساتذتنا مهندس صبرى ومهندس محمد ومهندس الشريف واللة بتعلم منكم اللة يعطيكم العافية


----------



## سما الاسلام (7 يوليو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## سما الاسلام (7 يوليو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## muhammed chicho (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 أغسطس 2013)

روابط زى الزفت


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت يا أستاذ تعيد تحميل الكتالوجات و على الفور شيرد تجمعهم في صفحة أو اثنين 
كذلك المرفقات يكونوا في صفحة واحدة أو اثنين في موضوع جديد و أكيد عندك جديد 
جزاكم الله خيرا و بركة


----------



## wael nesim (12 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع هايل جدا


----------



## aati badri (14 أغسطس 2013)

للأسف الشديد لا استطيع تلبية طلبات اخوة اعزهم حتى الثمالة
ويقف احترامي لهم عند الحدود العليا للاحترام بين بني البشر
وما كنت اتوقع يوما ان لا اجيب نداءاتهم ولكن ..
وارجو من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملفات من هذا الخيط
او الذين يتوفروا على ملفات اخرى في الموضوع 
اعادة رفعها ورفد البوست بها او فتح مواضيع جديدة بها
والله لا يضيع اجر العاملين​


----------



## abdelsalamn (23 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (24 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا اخى المهندس عطية ،، برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات او وضعها فى لينك واحد يسهل تحميلها ، لان اغلب اللينكات لا تعمل وشكرا


----------

